# Van heating ideas



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Bearing in mind the cost of anything that has truma written on it, i'm wondering if anyone has ever had any thoughts on modifying any other kind of Electric blow or fan heater to use the existing blowair ducting installed in a van


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought about it - like sticking a 2kw hair dryer gaffa taped up to the ducting.

But decided on small oil rads instead.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Good question, as I have been thinking of asking that myself!

I have gaslow fitted but the truma only works off gas and I wouldn't mind having a 240 volt electric blower connected to the system to keep the underfloor heated when skiing. That way on EHU I could use an oil radiator and the 1 kw heater in the overhead air con to keep the habitation area warm and only use the gas to boost the temprature when necessary.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

not exactly what i had in mind , she probably would object to me using her hairdryer, more in the style of a 3kw thermostat controlled fan heater coupled to a multivent fan for a bit more power


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not for me (no ehu) but I once met a guy on the road who had fitted a B&Q kitchen plinth heater into his van, ducted to several outlets - he seemed very happy with its performance and even happier with its cost.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heating*

Best choice would be underfloor as an additional source of heat. But access to the floor is an issue with most vans. Would be better done in production for minimal cost.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For heating the inside what's wrong with (something like) a £9.99 Argos or similar mains powered fan heater?? 

They have various heat settings, a thermostat, and come with a built in fan which will circulate all of the (fairly small quantity of) air within your MH.

Why try and re-invent the wheel when you dont need to????

Unless of course you have a desperate need to heat anywhere other than the "main" internal space of your MH !!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ah well actually, one problem is when loo door is closed it gets damn cold in there, and just thought it may be possible somehow to utilise what we actually carry around with us. its not trying to reinvent the wheel its more like making it fit for the purpose, did see this truma heater on ebay as a direct repalement looked appealing , but at that price with no warranty, no thanks .

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRUMA-C6002EH...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27b78cc570


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

My friends have a lovely RV with gas central heating, but they heat the motorhome with electric.

Bedroom - convector heater - 700 watt

Lounge - oil filled rad - 1000 watt

front of bus - 700 watt oil filled rad with a fan heater behind it. So the fan heater is warm, and passes through the warm radiator.

On the windscreen they have a tube about three feet long - a greenhouse frost protector and they have these in the lockers too, near the water tanks. I dont think they have all appliances on at the same time!

The suggestion of the hairdryer might sound silly, but that is effectively what the blown air heating is. Warm air being blown down several tubes by a fan.

I think to modify the TRUMA system or to set up a similar version would be difficult so I would suggest a QUIET fan heater - mine is a De Longhi and then for the under floor area, the greenhouse tubes as mentioned above.

My boiler is cream crackered at present and given the weather is mild, only the fan heater is needed. When it was colder last week, I borrowed a convector heater and left this in the garage, with the door from the garage to the motorhome open, allowing warm air to circulate.

Russell

The link shows the type of heater my pals use in the boot of the RV

http://www.cnmonline.co.uk/Thermotube-Tubular-Heater-4ft-240watt-pr-16972.html


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

SueandRoger said:


> Good question, as I have been thinking of asking that myself!


Just to clarify the situation: My camper is fully winterised with full underfloor ducted heating but it only works off gas; The water is heated by electric and/or gas.

Instead of spending a lot of dosh on a truma boiler that does ducted space heating by electric and gas. I therefore wondered if there was an electrical alternative as I am not sure about diesel heaters but anyway, could they be connected to the current ducting network? I think I have seen a post recently on the cost of changing the truma and it was around £2k.

This is just a thought!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

My gut feeling then is a fan heater in the van for warmth, hot water on electric as you have already and one of those tube heaters in the twin floor to prevent frost to the water works etc.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Heating*

I am sure none of us would really connect a hair dryer or similar hand held device would we ? Such a device would have to be rated for continuous use and we wouldn't want to set fire to our van.

You can of course buy industrial blowers but they seem to be priced quite high, £350 plus so I reckon the cheap and cheerful ceramic fan heater is the best bet.

Our bathroom is included in the heating system.

Steve


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The Truma unit in your Ebay link is a WATER heater, which runs off mains when you are hooked up and gas if you are not.
It is not a space heater.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ThursdaysChild said:


> The Truma unit in your Ebay link is a WATER heater, which runs off mains when you are hooked up and gas if you are not.
> It is not a space heater.


nope its a combi heater, water and blow air either gas or electric

Air flow rate: max 287 m3/h as in the description


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> For heating the inside what's wrong with (something like) a £9.99 Argos or similar mains powered fan heater??
> 
> They have various heat settings, a thermostat, and come with a built in fan which will circulate all of the (fairly small quantity of) air within your MH.
> 
> Why try and re-invent the wheel when you dont need to????


The only thing wrong is NO electric! 
We have gas only and no gas fire, just blown air. Very power hungry at 3 to 4 amps to run fan and a 11kg bottle will last 4 days tops!
The wheel does need reinventing! Roll on hydrogen power!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> Bearing in mind the cost of anything that has truma written on it, i'm wondering if anyone has ever had any thoughts on modifying any other kind of Electric blow or fan heater to use the existing blowair ducting installed in a van


Why not fit a heat exchanger? You can either buy a kit or make your own. Basically it uses hot water from the engine cooling system piped to a radiator and then air blown through the rad from a 12v electric fan. Can be fitted anywhere is controllable, keeps the van nice and toasty while on the move.. Simples.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> The-Cookies said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing in mind the cost of anything that has truma written on it, i'm wondering if anyone has ever had any thoughts on modifying any other kind of Electric blow or fan heater to use the existing blowair ducting installed in a van
> ...


I think this is for when in habitation mode Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

My mistake, Cookies. I missed the airflow figure in the spec.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Heating*



Rapide561 said:


> and one of those tube heaters in the twin floor to prevent frost to the water works/quote]
> 
> Thanks Russell. As they are quite cheap, I might give a tube heater a try out of interest.
> 
> Russell, may I ask why you call your camper 'The HMS Sheffield'?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone know about these oil heater jobbies? We use a fan heater when on EHU but it gets on your nerves a bit. Noise and air in your face. when wilding the gas fire on our van is superb. So much so that you cant leave it on all night as it just gets too hot, even when its -15! Do these oil heaters when on EHU really keep the van warm and how easy are they to store? Are they heavy?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

A serious benefit to the air blown heating is the inhibition of mildew growth not to be ignored with the health of your investment in mind still warm moist air is very bad for homes of all kinds.


----------

